# Hello fellow pigeon people . need help sexing and identifing color



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

this bird randomly showed up to our house with a rancid cut on his head . it has healed and I plan to breed it to one of my birds.one thing I want to know is what gender it is ? and what color itself and what color opportunitys could I get? I believe its a birmingham roller but I am unsure.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

IT looks like a dark blue check pied. That is color is blue, pattern is T-pattern. It is hard to know what pied genes are responsible but that is what bleaches out some areas to white. Most of the offspring would probably have some white but the amount could vary from a white feather to all white and it is hard to know for sure. Likewise he/she could be t-pattern split for bar or check or homozygous t-pattern impossible to know for sure. I am unsure of the gender looking at it though I am leaning towards a young male........how long have you had the bird......does the band indicate it is a young bird (2013)?? If you had it for a bit and it was a male I would think you would have caught him cooing by now so maybe no....????


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, beautiful pijie, it is a pied dark check, he has some white genes in his genetic makeup for sure as he has the white flights & belly, so he's a roller I think right? keep an eye on his featherless spot you should have isolated him for at least for 15 days


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

ive had him for about 2 months . it coos at my female roller but not really sure As hes smaller then her. thank you all


----------

